# Left-handers?



## koolbluez (Dec 31, 2006)

R there any left-handers here...? other than me, of course *img.photobucket.com/albums/v298/sealx/icons_smilies/face-laugh.png

I'm a leftie... did u know that Aug 13th 2002 is Left Handers' Day. Left-handers are also called SouthPaws, esp. in sports like boxing.

A left-hander was supposed to be unlucky, awkward and clumsy!!!*img52.exs.cx/img52/271/l9iblush.gif
Some even go to the extent of calling lefties "evil" *2ni2.com/emoticon/special/gifs_demonios.gif because _sinister _is latin for _left_!!!
But then this "clumsiness" is because most of the items in this world are made specifically for the right-handed man, right from scissors to doors(try opening hinged doors which open towards us with both hands individually, see with which hand it is easier to open... got it? The leftie has the door comin onto him, while the rightie has the door openin beside him!!!*www.countingcows.de/verdammt.gif)

But then as we all know, lefties do have a distinct advantage in sports, esp. the likes of cricket & boxing. Also a common belief suggests that left-handed people are more intelligent or creative than right-handed people and some studies have demonstrated a small positive correlation between left-handedness and creativity/intelligence.



> *Author's note:*
> In my own honest opinion (_no bad feeling righties, u r still the majority_), a leftie is more intelligent (or to be frank, he grows more intelligent over time). *img.photobucket.com/albums/v411/hells/nelle/clever6613.gif
> Why?
> Because he has to cope up with the challenge of facing a right-hand oriented world, using all right-handed items and then mastering them to equal the rightie. Thus a leftie's brain is worked upon more number of times than a rightie's, even minute things in life (say... the before-said jobs like using scissors, opening doors) have to be thought of and effectively utilized by the leftie... making his brain-cogs chuggin all the time... this leads to creativity. This could be why left-handedness is related to intelligence.


There is a "visual simultaneous vs. linear sequential" theory according to which, right-handed people are thought to process information using a "linear sequential" method in which one thread must complete its processing before the next thread can be started; while Left-handed persons are thought to process information using a "visual simultaneous" method in which several threads can be processed simultaneously. Alternately, left-handed people have an excellent ability to _multi-task_. (_So we are the Core-Duo processors, unlike our right-handed Single-Core brothers*i66.photobucket.com/albums/h276/DianneOnly/tease.gif_) Perhaps the anecdotal evidence that suggests they are more creative stems from this ability to multi-task.

As well as possible intelligence advantages, being left-handed can also bring about other benefits, including:
*Brain hemisphere division of labor: The premise of this theory is that since both speaking and handiwork require fine motor skills, having one hemisphere of the brain do both would be more efficient than having it divided up. [citation needed]
*Advantage in hand-to-hand combat: Left-handers have a 'surprise' factor in combat, since the majority of the population is right-handed.

Psst: It is a common legend that most polar bears are left-handed.

Now lets look @ some famous left-handers:
US Presidents: Ronald Reagan, George H.W. Bush Sr., Bill Clinton
* Benjamin Franklin*, one of the Founding Fathers of the United States and a leading author, politician, printer, scientist, philosopher, publisher, inventor, civic activist, and diplomat.
Steve Forbes, the editor-in-chief of business magazine _Forbes_ as well as president and chief executive officer of its publisher, Forbes Inc.
* Alexander *the Great (does he need any intro)
*Julius Caesar*, Roman general
*Napoléon Bonaparte*, French emperor
*Joan of Arc*, French war heroine
Ramses II, Egyptian pharaoh
Queen Victoria, Prince Charles & Price William of England
*Fidel Castro*, Cuban leader
*Henry Ford*, automobile manufacturer
*Helen Keller*, advocate for the blind
TV Hosts; David Letterman & *Jay Leno
*Authors; James Baldwin, Lewis Carroll, *Mark Twain*, H.G. Wells
Musicians; Phil Collins, Jimi Hendrix, Paul McCartney & Ringo Starr of The Beatles, George Michaels, Joe Perry of Aerosmith, Robert Plant of Led Zepplin, Seal
Actors; *Amitabh Bachchan, Charlie Chaplin , Marilyn Monroe, Angelina Jolie, Julia Roberts, Slyvester Stallone, Bruce Willis, Tom Cruise, Nicole Kidman, Robert DeNiro, Keanu Reeves*, Peter Fonda, Greta Garbo, Oprah Winfrey, Whoopie Goldberg, Cary Grant, Goldie Hawn, Tim Allen, Matthew Broderick & Kermit the Frog!!!
Sportspersons; *Pelé*-Edson Arantes do Nascimento, Diego Armando _b_, Alan Border, Gary Sobers, Saurav Ganguly, *Sachin Tendulkar*(ambidexterous, writes with left-hand!!!), Mark Spitz, James "Gentleman Jim" Corbett, Oscar de la Hoya, F1 Ayrton *Senna*, Valentino *Rossi*, Jimmy Connors, John McEnroe, Goran Ivanesivic, Martina Navratilova(ambidexterous), *Monica Seles*, *Nadal*
Artists Michelangelo, Raphael & *Leonardo da Vinci* !!!

Also listed somewhere else:
*Gandhi, Leo Tolstoy, Pablo Picasso, Bill Gates*, singers *Eminem*, 50 Cent, *Jay-Z, *Natalie Imbruglia, Ricky Martin, Kelly Osbourne, P!nk, actors *Matt Dillon, David Duchovny* (Mr.X-Files), Laurence Fishburne(Morpheus in The Matrix), Morgan Freeman(the God in Bruce Almighty, Kiss the Girls, War of the Worlds), *Scarlett Johansson*(The Island, Lost in Translation, The Horse Whisperer, Home Alone 3), *Hugh Jackman*(Wolverine of XMen, Van Helsing, Swordfish), *Milla Jovovich*(model, actress, singer, The Fifth Element, The Messenger: The Story of Joan of Arc, Resident Evil, Resident Evil: Extinction, Ultraviolet), Julianne Moore(Assassins, Hannibal, The Hours, Evolution), Sarah Jessica Parker(HBO television series Sex and the City,Dudley Do-Right), *Denise Richards*(Wild Things, The World Is Not Enough, Scary Movie 3 as real-life hubby Charlie Sheen's screen wife), *Rebecca Romijn Stamos*(another model-cum-actress, Shape-shifter Mystique in XMen, Femme Fatale, The Punisher, Austin Powers: The Spy Who Shagged Me), Kurt Russell(Tango & Cash, Poseidon, Escape from LA & New York, Big Trouble in Little China), Ben Stiller & Owen Wilson(both acted in Night at the Museum, Meet the Fockers, Meet the Parents, Starsky & Hutch, Zoolander), Billy Zane (Kate Winslet's vile fiancé in Titanic, The Mummy), Chris Tucker(Rush Hour series, The Fifth Element), director *James Cameron*(Terminator I & II, Aliens, Titanic, True Lies), scientist Neils Bohr, Marvel comics* Stan Lee, Mike Tyson*(started left, later learnt right), chess player Gary Kasparov, tennis player *Rafael Nadal*, cricketers *Wasim Akram*, Curtly Ambrose, Chris Gayle, *Adam Gilchrist*, Matthew Hayden, Inzamam-Ul-Haq, *Sanath Jayasuriya*, Lance Klusener, *Brian Lara*, Graeme Smith, Sir Gary Sobers, Mark Taylor, Yuvraj Singh, _wrestlers_ "HBK" *Shawn Michaels, John Cena, Kevin "Diesel" Nash*, Viscera, Kool Carlito, William Regal, SandMan, Shane McMahon, *Torrie Wilson*, *Sable*.

Elsewhere online, I came to know that *[SIZE=-1]Albert Einstein, [/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Isaac Newton, [/SIZE]*[SIZE=-1]*Ludwig van Beethoven*, [/SIZE]Bob Dylan & Bobby Fisher were also lefties!!!

[*BOLD*ed MY FAVOURITES] 

Those infamous are Jack-the-Ripper,serial killer and Osama Bin Laden,mega killer!!!

Now can anyone make a formidable right-handed list matchin the greatness of these exemplary men & women? From the looks of it, almost everyone famous were lefties!!! A list with just a few of them are equally worthy than the whole list of right-handers, take just Gandhi, Einstein, Da Vinci, Alexander, Napolean, Charlie Chaplin, AB, Bill Gates and they r definitely better than any list of super-men in the right-handed world! I'd vote on the fact that even a rightie will agree with me!

*Note:* This list I collected in no bad intention towards our brothers, the righties. Just a vague interest which arouse @ the end of the year. Anyone with doubts can just google for the <person name> with the term <left hand*> to verify the contents, which r 99% true. The 1% I leave to the above persons themselves in case they fell it to be untrue. Please don't take it to heart, righties. After all we r all of the same species. This is also in interest of pepping up some lefties who might have been mentally put down by the society. It is true that even today, in many societies (including India) the lefties are looked upon in a negative sense, which is degrading, considering that we r of the same mud God created.

More on the Wikipedia

[Source]


----------



## anandk (Dec 31, 2006)

nice info thanx  im not a leftie btw.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Dec 31, 2006)

Okay ... here are the lefties I know apart from myself .. 

Andy aka mail2and
Mehul aka tech_your_future
Ashish aka tuxfan

Guess whats common ..? All are mods ..  .. Lefties are better managers ..


----------



## hemant_mathur (Jan 1, 2007)

Nice info .. am not a leftie though


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jan 1, 2007)

it_waaznt_me said:
			
		

> Okay ... here are the lefties I know apart from myself ..
> 
> Andy aka mail2and
> Mehul aka tech_your_future
> ...


interesting
I m not a leftie though


----------



## ashisharya (Jan 1, 2007)

man i m a leftie


----------



## koolbluez (Jan 1, 2007)

> ashisharya - man i m a leftie



A leftie !!! The count is *5* now...


----------



## tuxfan (Jan 1, 2007)

Batty already took me name as a leftie/ I am surprised that you remember this 

I used to be an out and out lefty. I used to even write and eat with my left hand. My dad made me change this when I was very young. 

Now I eat, write and click with my right hand


----------



## Tech Geek (Jan 1, 2007)

big list of leftie's


Nice info


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jan 1, 2007)

iam a leftie ,


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jan 1, 2007)

tuxfan said:
			
		

> Batty already took me name as a leftie/ I am surprised that you remember this
> 
> I used to be an out and out lefty. I used to even write and eat with my left hand. My dad made me change this when I was very young.
> 
> Now I eat, write and click with my right hand




Hehehe .. same here .. Courtesy of this .. I am ambidextrous .. I can do most things with both hands ..


----------



## hullap (Jan 1, 2007)

actually i'm a ambidextrous.but i prefer left more.SO INCLUDE ME IN YOUR LIST.ie there are 8 now


----------



## iMav (Jan 1, 2007)

the mutual admiration club of lefties


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Jan 1, 2007)

nice info... i too am a southpaw {}
__________
so 9 now


----------



## nish_higher (Jan 1, 2007)

I m leftie too.I have to cope with many problems like handling dental instruments(i'm a bds student).Even the dental chair is made for right handed people...!
But then koolbluez is right regarding multitasking.i never do 1 thing at a time.Nice info.


----------



## koolbluez (Jan 1, 2007)

ya.. nish_higher, me 2 do a lot of multitaskin. Bachpan mein my parents used to scold me when I used to watch TV while reading magazines/comics/textbooks while eating my dinner !!! And I'm kinda fickle. Can't stay on the same thing for long. Need breaks... go to other places, come back l8r... of course, there is another reason for it... me being a Gemini !!! So a left-handed Gemini... multitaskin, multitalented, multiinterested dude!!!
No self-praisin here... I get lotta +ve & -ve flak from my friends about it, thinkin that I'm careless or not interested, even when I do all the things with 100% concentration on everythin @ the same time; and I can tell them everythin what they said or did without a second thought, when in fact I was doin somethin else.


----------



## Ray (Jan 1, 2007)

who said lefties r intellegent.ambidextrous people r most intellegent.some common examples of ambidextrous geniuses r Einstein & Da Vinci


----------



## mehulved (Jan 1, 2007)

Sheesh batty, ashish I was more 'ziddi' then u'll and never gave into my parents efforts to make me right handed. And thankfully a couple of my teachers supported me.
So, I am leftie till I die.
Only thing I do right handed is bat while playing cricket.


----------



## mail2and (Jan 1, 2007)

I am a leftie, too. 

I bat right-handed, though. I hold the tennis/badminton racquet in my right hand, too.


----------



## nish_higher (Jan 2, 2007)

Hey koolbluez i don't believe in astrology but i'm also a left handed gemini.


----------



## xlnt123 (Jan 2, 2007)

By ME said:
			
		

> Im also ambidextrous but most of things I like to do with my left hand so u can count me also in ur list of lefties


Thank U


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jan 3, 2007)

Hehehe .. I bowl right handed .. cant bat right handed though ..


----------



## rohus24 (Jan 3, 2007)

im a leftie toooooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## hullap (Feb 7, 2008)

sorry for bumpin but


koolbluez said:


> Bachpan mein my parents used to scold me when I used to watch TV while reading magazines/comics/textbooks while eating my dinner !!! And I'm kinda fickle. Can't stay on the same thing for long. Need breaks... go to other places, come back l8r... of course, there is another reason for it... me being a Gemini !!! So a left-handed Gemini... multitaskin, multitalented, multiinterested dude!!!


im a gemini 2.
but there r 3 diff between the thing u posted
1st that im a kid
2nd.i dont need breaks
ans las im eating y dinner while writing this


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi yo lefties ! Me both rightie and leftie. Rightie in writing, but leftie in NFS playing, keyboard typing, and in several musical instruments.


----------



## hullap (Feb 7, 2008)

what instrument do u play.
and which grade
im a grade 4 bassist(trinity)


----------



## koolbluez (May 17, 2008)

tech_your_future, mail2and... i'll stay a leftie all my life... come what may... me too bat right-handed, but bowl, shoot, play tennis left-handed...

& Ray, i never said all lefties are intelligent, I just said that they stand a better chance to be intelligent, compared to the righties


----------



## theKonqueror (May 17, 2008)

I'm a leftie.


----------



## praka123 (May 17, 2008)

I think,I am ambidextrous  I am able to work almost same in both hands


----------



## Faun (May 17, 2008)

Am a left handed batsman, though for every other purpose right handed.
mouse navigation is ambidextrous


----------



## Hrithan2020 (May 17, 2008)

Am a southpaw,but dont agree with the theory of multitasking. I've seen many right-handers who do the same.(Of course, i multitask).Am a right-handed batsman,play tabla as a rightie(can do both left n right) would but can bowl only left-arm.Am very slow if i try to write right-handed.When i was small, i had difficulty in using right hand for eating etc,i would automatically try to use my left hand.Mouse navigation has become ambidextrous coz had to play  some games with mouse on my left hand.

Yeah, the ambidextrous people would be using their brains more.But there are lots of ways in which a rightie could make use of his brain.Of all the great people , how many are left handed? About 10 %? which would imply lefties have twice the probability of being great.


----------



## kumarmohit (May 17, 2008)

Hmm, I am ambidextrous.
Think you can count me as half


----------



## thewisecrab (May 19, 2008)

I'm an ambidextrous
i can use left hand to an extent in writing (although i depend on right hand)
i use my left for typing and playing musical instruments


----------



## karmanya (May 19, 2008)

How do left handed people use the mouse? Do you place it on the left side of your screen?


----------



## Hrithan2020 (May 19, 2008)

i usually dont keep it on the left hand of the screen;use my right hand as i got used to that way.We have to place it on the left hand of the screen na if u are using mouse with left hand? What is the other option?


----------



## phreak0ut (May 19, 2008)

Though I'm right handed, 'coz of doing somethings using my left hand, I choose to use my left for those things. I can use a mouse with my left hand, use my left hand efficiently for putting food on my plate  and I've tried my hand on bowling, but the strain is too much 'coz I'm a righty  I see few people mention that they type using their left hand. Aren't you supposed to type using both hands?


----------



## Angie1313 (May 19, 2008)

I'm right-handed but I suffer from left hand envy...all the great sports players were all left handed...


----------



## jxcess2 (May 19, 2008)

Seems like all the smart ppl are lefties. righties are all useless.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 19, 2008)

jxcess2 said:


> Seems like all the smart ppl are lefties. righties are all useless.


I am multi. So my right and left brain both have suffitient activity and I am neither an over right brain activitied left handed guy who can't do mechanical work, or an extreme left brained right handed guy who can do nothing creative.

I have a balence of both.

Any other multis here ?


----------



## koolbluez (May 19, 2008)

Multi to a good extent... write left handed... multihanded mouse handling... bowling equally good with both hands... batting right preferred... creative & repeat jobs equally easy.... but ya... i always prefer being different & doin things differently.


----------



## legolas (May 19, 2008)

koolbluez said:


> Also a common belief suggests that left-handed people are more intelligent or creative than right-handed people and some studies have demonstrated a small positive correlation between left-handedness and creativity/intelligence.


buhahahhaaaaahhhhahhh 
Ok, if "Common belief" and "positive correlation" tells the story, of course. 
Anything that makes people of 1 community think high of and superior to the other!!


----------



## Hrithan2020 (May 20, 2008)

Angie1313 said:


> I'm right-handed but I suffer from left hand envy...all the great sports players were all left handed...



Dont agree with u there;what about roger federer,rafael nadal ( he is right handed, his coach told him to serve left) ,pete sampras,bjorn borg, sachin tendulkar , don bradman, vivian richards, tiger woods .... the list is v.long.
In tennis , there have been only 9 lefties have won grand slam of which rod laver stands out.


----------



## karmanya (May 21, 2008)

Im a rightie, but wierdly enough the nailcutter seems a lot more stable in my left hand.


----------



## praka123 (May 21, 2008)

well you lefties - Is there any problem while driving?


----------



## nish_higher (May 21, 2008)

^ no 
its just normal


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 21, 2008)

praka123 said:


> well you lefties - Is there any problem while driving?


not anything I can remember.
what do you think we are, retards with no sense of direction ?


----------



## debsuvra (May 21, 2008)

Count me in.... Me too a leftie.


----------



## eggman (May 21, 2008)

I'll give my left hand to be ambidextrous ..


----------



## karmanya (May 21, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> not anything I can remember.
> what do you think we are, retards with no sense of direction ?


Lol.
Im a rightie and have no sense of direction.


----------



## praka123 (May 21, 2008)

well,lefties dont know direction?can u spot ur right hand? 8) show us north,south,east,west


----------



## it_waaznt_me (May 22, 2008)

Well.. Mostly I never remember which way tap turns .. Rest of the world seems quite okay to me ..


----------

